# Cast netting in GA



## BDD (May 20, 2008)

Well my old cast net served me well for the last 8 years or so,
But it's time for a new one.  I know the law has changed recently,
Does anyone know what size mesh your permitted in GA for bait
and recreational shrimping?


----------



## Israel (May 20, 2008)

BDD said:


> Well my old cast net served me well for the last 8 years or so,
> But it's time for a new one.  I know the law has changed recently,
> Does anyone know what size mesh your permitted in GA for bait
> and recreational shrimping?



I hope this helps:

http://crd.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=246&txtPage=1


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2008)

1/2 mesh,8ft diameter   for recreation/food

3/8 mesh for bait, no more than 2 quarts live shrimp on a boat.

At least thats the way it was last year.


IMHO, 1/2 mesh works good for both and no need for 2 nets on the boat.

I throw a 6' fitec 1/2"mesh panel style.


----------



## BDD (May 20, 2008)

thanks, looks like I better go with the 1/2 mesh to be safe.


----------



## crackerdave (May 20, 2008)

Half inch mesh sinks a little faster,too.I throw a 7 foot 3/8" mesh for bait.The 1/2" mesh "gills" the small finger mullet I like for flounder bait,and you have to rough 'em up pretty bad to get 'em out.


----------



## Danny Leigh (May 20, 2008)

The rules were slightly changed in 2007, but the regulations link above still shows the old regulations. The link below is mainly talking about the opening of the 2007 shrimp season, but it also gives the changes to the law.

http://crd.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=1151

"there are many changes in shrimp fishing regulations as a result of House Bill 100 signed by Governor Sonny Perdue on May 14, 2007.  Recreational and commercial shrimp fishermen can now use a modified cast net of any length. Both groups can use nets with a 1/2inch or larger mesh until March 1, 2009 when the minimum mesh size will be increased to 5/8-inch."


----------



## cobbstein (May 20, 2008)

So we can actually tape our nets now?


----------



## Danny Leigh (May 20, 2008)

Yes, the effective date of the code was 7/1/07.

Guys on the Coastal Outdoors have suggestions on taping a net or where to get a pre-taped net. Do a search on "tape"

http://www.coastaloutdoors.com/ibf/


----------



## cobbstein (May 20, 2008)

Heck I've been doing that in Carolina for a while...
Good to know, Thanks!


----------



## JonathonJEB (Apr 12, 2011)

I know this is an old post but ive been searching trying to find out why the difference in mesh size between bait shrimp and food shrimp.


----------

